# [SOLVED] Having Issue with creating options.ini folder for Lotr Bfme 2 and expansion



## Krichardson846 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello! I've been having issues with with getting this game running. i know the issue with running this game in windows 7 is that the game wont create an options.ini folder when it installs. whenever i try create one it will not let me switch over from a .txt format to a .ini, because when i make a new text document in the appropriate folder it doesn't say "new text document.txt." it only says "new text document". i should mention that i am not very tech savy and i don't really know if i am missing something obvious or not. any advice is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Having Issue with creating options.ini folder for Lotr Bfme 2 and expansion*

By default, Windows hides some file extensions. If you would like to see them, do this:

Open the folder. In the *Tools* menu, click *Folder Options* >> *View>*
Under *Advanced Settings*, scroll down to and uncheck *Hide extensions for known file types*.
Click *OK*

Create a new .txt file and then open it. 
If using Notepad: 
Go to *File* >> *Save As*
Under *Save as Type*, select *All Files (*.*)*
Change whatever is shown in the *File Name* drop down to options.ini
Click *Save*


----------



## Krichardson846 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Having Issue with creating options.ini folder for Lotr Bfme 2 and expansion*

Worked perfectly! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Having Issue with creating options.ini folder for Lotr Bfme 2 and expansion*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you making this .ini file in Notepad?

If so, then change the .txt to All File, and put .ini at the end of the file name.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You guys beat me too it! :grin:


----------

